# Does anyone sell 10 ft. plywood?



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm building a bench with 3/4" inch ply 10 ft. long and wondered if it's possible to buy 10 ft. lengths so I don't have to buy 2 sheets and splice it in.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I did find some 10 ft. but it's all 1/2 inch used for sheathing. Maybe I could laminate it with 10 ft. OSB for a stronger bench...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jtrom said:


> I'm building a bench with 3/4" inch ply 10 ft. long and wondered if it's possible to buy 10 ft. lengths so I don't have to buy 2 sheets and splice it in.


Yes, but you have to get it from a plywood distributor. It's not stocked at a home center.










 







.


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

......


----------

